# Is my 430EX dead?



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was out earlier taking some pics and my 430 EX flash just stopped working! I was using it in manual mode at 1/4 power to help freeze the movement on some Dragonflies I was photographing. However after about 6 or 7 exposures it just would not flash. I have tried 3 sets of batteries with no joy. It seems to power up OK and the red "Pilot" light quickly shows it is ready but then it will not fire on or off the camera, even pressing the "Pilot" button will not trigger it in Manual or ETTL mode. If I put my ear next to the flash gun I can hear a VERY faint beeping at a rate of about 1 beep per second.
Has anybody out there any idea of what might be wrong? Although not a new flash it has been very rarely used so I wouldn't have thought it would be the tube - but I have virtually no idea on flash guns so any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. 

I had a very similar experience after dropping my 580 EX II. I sent it in to Canon for repair for around $150.00 (don't remember exact amount). Basically, they replaced the insides and it works fine. 





johnf3f said:


> I was out earlier taking some pics and my 430 EX flash just stopped working! I was using it in manual mode at 1/4 power to help freeze the movement on some Dragonflies I was photographing. However after about 6 or 7 exposures it just would not flash. I have tried 3 sets of batteries with no joy. It seems to power up OK and the red "Pilot" light quickly shows it is ready but then it will not fire on or off the camera, even pressing the "Pilot" button will not trigger it in Manual or ETTL mode. If I put my ear next to the flash gun I can hear a VERY faint beeping at a rate of about 1 beep per second.
> Has anybody out there any idea of what might be wrong? Although not a new flash it has been very rarely used so I wouldn't have thought it would be the tube - but I have virtually no idea on flash guns so any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Jul 3, 2013)

That Sound is normal it is the charging circuit holding the flash capacitor fully charged. 
My bet would be the tube.
I have one 430EX with a dead tube that is behaving the same way. 
Canon will replace the hole flash head part for about 150€
Is the zoom working properly?

At the moment I am waiting for an replacement tube to arrive from taiwan.
But replacing it yourself is not that easy and requires soldering.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 4, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> That Sound is normal it is the charging circuit holding the flash capacitor fully charged.
> My bet would be the tube.
> I have one 430EX with a dead tube that is behaving the same way.
> Canon will replace the hole flash head part for about 150€
> ...



Thanks to all for your replies.
I mentioned the sound as I have never heard it before - perhaps I wasn't listening! Also the zoom and all other functions appear to be fine except that it won't flash!
I will have to check into repair costs - thinking of getting one of these if the repairs are going to be expensive: Yongnuo YN-568EX II


----------

